# My 2010 Giant TCR Advanced/Sram Force



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Called my LBS yesterday and they so happened to have the bike and size I wanted. Picked this up tonight. Took it out for quick zip around block but will do a 35 mile ride before work in a.m.. 

Weight out of box with Ksyrium SLs, 2010 Sram Force, Speedplay x3s, cages and computer is 15lbs 13 ounces in a size medium. Quick picture for you.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice! 

Did you not like the new Giant stem? I do have to say the Ritchie looks much nicer...


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks beautiful, congratulations and many happy miles!  

Two quick questions please:
- As the Giant geometry table offers me two choices of frames (S and M): whats your size and inseam length - how did you decide on the frame size (test riding or going by the geometry table)?

- What's your first impression of the new force gruppo and especially shifters?

Thanks and cheers!

Weinbergfahrer


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Did they have any other 2010 TCR's or TCR SL' s in stock? Your located in New Jersey I assume.

Thanks


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Weinbergfahrer said:


> Looks beautiful, congratulations and many happy miles!
> 
> Two quick questions please:
> - As the Giant geometry table offers me two choices of frames (S and M): whats your size and inseam length - how did you decide on the frame size (test riding or going by the geometry table)?
> ...


Thanks,
Yeah, frame size for me is always a choice between 55.5 to 56.5cm effective TT. This Giant is a Medium with a 55.5 TT. I am 5' 11.5" but my inseam (pants) is a 30. Cycling inseam (pressed into my crotch) is about 32.5 inches. So I could have went witha M/L frame with the 57cm TT but as you can see, I have a perfect amount of seatpost showing and am riding a 110 stem.

Giant's sizing would put someone 5'10"-5'11" on a medium, but that is not etched in stone as we all have different proportions and needs. My Litespeed has a 56.5TT and my Mongoose Bosberg has a 56 TT. So I didn't want my largest bike to be the Giant. Hope this info helps give you a framework. 

They sold a new Defy the next day with 2010 Ultegra and that has a taller headtube. Really nice bike and it weight in at 16.4lbs without pedals and cages. Mine is 15lbs 12 ounces with pedals, cages and computer. 

The 2010 Force looks beautiful but performs pretty much like my 09 Rival which is awesome. If I were putting bike together piece by piece, I wouldn't probably spend the extra for Force, but it came as complete bike so I ain't complaining.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

How tall is the conical spacer on top of the headset? I know its a silly question. Just trying to figure out if buying a TCR would lead me to a ridiculous spacer stack...


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

crumjack said:


> How tall is the conical spacer on top of the headset? I know its a silly question. Just trying to figure out if buying a TCR would lead me to a ridiculous spacer stack...


The conical spacer is 15mm tall. I have another 20mm on top of that. If you need a taller headtube, the Defy Advanced is a sweet ride and light. Seen two brand new ones at my LBS.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I just sold my Cervelo S3 and purchased the 2010 Defy Advanced 0, it comes with full DA 7900 and DA tubeless carbon wheels and the Antares carbon saddle. I put my FSA stem and WCS bars on the bike. M/L with pedals and cages 16.2lbs.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Comer said:


> I just sold my Cervelo S3 and purchased the 2010 Defy Advanced 0, it comes with full DA 7900 and DA tubeless carbon wheels and the Antares carbon saddle. I put my FSA stem and WCS bars on the bike. M/L with pedals and cages 16.2lbs.


I was super impressed with the Defy. The one that my LBS sold yesterday was the new Ultegra equiped model with compact crank. Very nice bike and it weighed 16.7lb without pedals or cages. Not bad as the Shimano stuff isn't particularly light compared to Sram's offerings.


----------



## gmoney80 (Aug 2, 2009)

hey guys quick question. I am 5'9 30inch inseam and medium torso i rode a 54 top tube on my last bike and i notice that the small tcr advanced frame is a 53.5 tt and the medium is a 55.5 would it be best to go with the small?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

That's encouraging. I was told mid to late September for my 2010 TCR Advanced SL. And I'm 3,000 miles closer to the factory than you are  Did your LBS say if they're getting '10 SL's in? I can't wait to get my new bike!!!

Your Advanced is sweet a budy of mine has the Force model from last year and loves it. With the new Force it's dynamite. On top of its awesome-ness is the fact that the Advanced with Force is a great deal. Congrats!


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

giants paint schemes have improved, thats a hot bike. i was at my LBS yesterday and they told me that the 2010 tcr is essentially the same as the cervelo r3... any truth to that?


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

rollin nolan said:


> That's encouraging. I was told mid to late September for my 2010 TCR Advanced SL. And I'm 3,000 miles closer to the factory than you are  Did your LBS say if they're getting '10 SL's in? I can't wait to get my new bike!!!


I ordered a 2010 Advanced SL a few weeks ago and yesterday my LBS said it will be here next week. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

gmoney80 said:


> hey guys quick question. I am 5'9 30inch inseam and medium torso i rode a 54 top tube on my last bike and i notice that the small tcr advanced frame is a 53.5 tt and the medium is a 55.5 would it be best to go with the small?


That is a tough question as I was in same position as I prefer a 56cm tt and went with the 55.5 on the medium rather than the 57cm on the M/L. I am 5' 11.5" with a 30" pant inseam (cycing inseam is 32" pressed into crotch"). I always chose the medium because I never rode a TT more than 56.5cm. 

I'd say that you could ride a medium with a shorter stem but I would try the small first and see how it fits because you may be good with a small and say a 120mm stem. I brought in my other bike for my mechanic who took the dimensions and set the Giant up to match. I would lean toward the small as we are only talking about a 1/2 cm to what you ride now.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

loudog said:


> giants paint schemes have improved, thats a hot bike. i was at my LBS yesterday and they told me that the 2010 tcr is essentially the same as the cervelo r3... any truth to that?



I'd say it "competes" with the R3 but isn't the same bike. The Giant has shaped tubing throughout but so does my Mongoose Bosberg which is a great bike. The Giant downtube and BB is HUGE. 

I have an Isaac Impluse as well which has a huge DT and BB but the Giant is more comfortable over rough road but as stiff in BB. The main thing that I prefer over the Isaac and Cervelo is that the Giant is made it Taiwan and not China. 

I think the Taiwanese have better quality control and standards and it is reflected in my Isaac which was made in China. My Mongoose was also made in Taiwan and is finished better than my Isaac and Cervelos I have seen. This may piss some people off, but it is a pattern that I see and I own bikes from both regions. Giant is a much better value as well.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I've seen a 3T Arx Team (red stripe) stem in WHITE on some of the EuroBike photos ... that would take that Giant totally over the top aesthetically...


----------

